# LED lights for 10g reef tank



## blueocean (Nov 17, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a LED light for 10 gallon reef that doesn't break the bank. Thanks


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

blueocean said:


> Can anyone recommend a LED light for 10 gallon reef that doesn't break the bank. Thanks


https://nanomarinehq.com/products/h...shopkey&utm_medium=shopkey&utm_source=shopkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueocean (Nov 17, 2016)

Ramez said:


> https://nanomarinehq.com/products/h...shopkey&utm_medium=shopkey&utm_source=shopkey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thx, Ramez.


----------

